# April 1 Changes (No Fool'n)



## ScottW (Apr 1, 2002)

Howdy All...

It has always been my philosophy on message boards is to keep the number of forums to a minimum. This means, instead of spreading everything out, just group it all together and make it easy for everyone.

Well, I steered away from that philosophy and still think it to be the best. After some brain storming with the mods and others, we have significantly narrowed down these forums. However, no thread was lost. It was merged into the nearest forum to it's topic.

At this point, nothing can be un-done, so no use in complaining. 

In OTHER NEWS...

Recent events unfolded that left me banning some members because of a foul mouth. It should be known that getting carried away in the "May I Cuss" thread is okay with me, but please... watch your mouth on the rest of the site. We don't need a bunch of potty mouths running around here to make this place dirty.

I may also allow some of our banned members to come back, if they want too and can show some self-control.

The VB software was upgraded to 2.2.5, and so things are looking good. Even with the (delayed) and ever pending launch of the NEW site, the good news is that macosx.com will remain macosx.com.

Hope you enjoy the site and the atmosphere here.

Enjoy!

Admin


----------



## simX (Apr 1, 2002)

admin:  I only question your decisions to 1) leave the Windows hardware forum intact  and 2) to rename the "All Thoughts Non-Technical" forum to "Herve's Bar & Grill".

In reference to #2, what the HECK were you thinking?


Hehe.  I'm glad you listened, and MacOSX.com is much better than before.  16 forums is much better than 26 (with 2 hidden ones).

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

This place keeps getting better and better 
I love it


----------



## dlookus (Apr 2, 2002)

No reviews forum?


----------



## ScottW (Apr 2, 2002)

Look closer.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 2, 2002)

A-ha! Fabulous.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

I love it! Now herves has multiple threads! But, the original thread is still a classic. I like it better with less forums. It is easier to keep up with the site.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *It has always been my philosophy on message boards is to keep the number of forums to a minimum. This means, instead of spreading everything out, just group it all together and make it easy for everyone.
> *



I seriously miss the Mac OS X Unix Focus forum. I found it very useful to have one forum dedicated to everything happening on the command line. I would think that the people delving into the Unix base of Mac OS X and those dealing with exclusively Mac OS X apps while avoiding the Terminal are very different people. I for one hardly ever looked at the Mac OS X Apps forum but concentrated on the Unix Focus one. Now there is so much more to scan for interesting topics.

Perhaps there are others who feel similarly.

Dominik


----------



## ScottW (Apr 2, 2002)

You can still ask your unix style question, just put it in the OS X System area. Of course, this is ALL aspects, but in the end, I feel it will be much better for everyone. Should the need arise, we can always expand, but for the time being we will leave it the way it is.

Thanks for your input.

Admin


----------



## Zeigan (Apr 2, 2002)

The biggest problem with the system os x area is that when you are looking for a specific question relating to mac os x unix focus, it will take awhile to sift through the "my g3 wont run my dsl connection"....The search feature is good, but i like to check in on what is new about the unix side only, not every thing else.


----------



## putamare (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what php & MySQL have to do with "linux"


----------



## ScottW (Apr 3, 2002)

Exactly my point on the PHP MySQL stuff. I just merged it with the Linux thread for lack of a better place to put it.  The Linux area is just for Linux support (not related to Mac).

Admin


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *You can still ask your unix style question, just put it in the OS X System area. Of course, this is ALL aspects, but in the end, I feel it will be much better for everyone. Should the need arise, we can always expand, but for the time being we will leave it the way it is.*



I find it interesting that all of the gripes come from people who would have preferred retaining the Unix Focus forum. It looks like all the other folks have had no issue with the consolidations.

Admin, aren't you afraid that you will have users defect to the OS X - Unix forum of MacNN?

Dominik


----------



## putamare (Apr 3, 2002)

> The Linux area is just for Linux support (not related to Mac).



Which is exactly my point, since I run MySQL & PHP (& Apache, etc., ad nauseum) on a Mac running Darwin, not Linux.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 3, 2002)

So, post your PHP questions under OS 10. We may actually have a programming section... general, not platform specific.

Thoughts?

Admin


----------



## ksv (Apr 3, 2002)

I love the changes 
But, what about a forum specific for Mac overclocking, hardware modifications, hardware tweaks etc, for the true Mac geeks... uhm... professionals? Those threads get drowned in the Mac Hardware thread, among threads mainly about external devices, CD burners, monitors, RAM etc.
Eh?


----------



## ScottW (Apr 3, 2002)

That is what the search option is for.


----------



## ksv (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *That is what the search option is for. *



Yes, of course, but it would great to get those threads a little more highlited, the current thread organization is a little too much based on software and elementary school hardware. Like, how to connect a Firewire disk to the Mac, or where to get a DVI-ADC adaptor shouldn't be in same category as how to set the PLL configuration resistors for a G4 daughtercard or how to make your Mac transparent blue, in my opinion. That's like putting iTunes FAQs and HTML programming in the same place.


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

I still think this is a better setup.

While it might be nice to have a UNIX focus and a Mac tweaks forum, I don't think they'd be popular enough to deserve their own sections.

It's like before.  Admin separated all the forums in an admittedly very organized fashion (even though I was a "critic"), but some of the forums just didn't get enough traffic, and those are what cluttered up the site.

Plus, if you want to revive a topic, just post a "reviving" post, and people will see it at the top of the forum.  Otherwise, the search option is there to serve just this purpose: to allow people to search for past questions to see if it had been answered before.


----------



## ksv (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I still think this is a better setup.
> 
> While it might be nice to have a UNIX focus and a Mac tweaks forum, I don't think they'd be popular enough to deserve their own sections.
> ...



Yes, of course, but it would great to get those threads a little more highlited, the current thread organization is a little too much based on software and elementary school hardware. Like, how to connect a Firewire disk to the Mac, or where to get a DVI-ADC adaptor shouldn't be in same category as how to set the PLL configuration resistors for a G4 daughtercard or how to make your Mac transparent blue, in my opinion. That's like putting iTunes FAQs and HTML programming in the same place.


----------



## putamare (Apr 3, 2002)

The GUI and CLI seem to be pretty natural divisions within OSX. I'm not implying the two will never get along, but each side is a little suspicious of the other. From what I've seen, the GUI crowd seems more opinion oriented (this browser is better than that one, spring loaded folders are/aren't needed, etc.), whereas the CLI bunch is more concerned with just getting it to work (I know this is an over-generalization, but the basic pattern holds true). Say some put-upon soul is trying to configure virtual servers on apache (yeah, I know there's a search button, but from my experience of reading these posts I think only about 10 of us know its there), and posts a simple call for help in the "Mac OS X System & Software" category. All too soon his post will be pushed to the bottom by the overanalizations of the latest .01 release of the beta browser de jour and could easily be missed by someone willing to give the poster a shove in the right direction (even if it is just to say that there is already a post in the "How-To" section). The fact that such an area wouldn't get as much traffic is exactly the point, a higher signal-to-noise ratio increases the chances of a relevant reply. I also think its a safe assumption that the concerns of someone working with perl, php, mysql, apache, etc., don't really mesh well with objective C & java programmers. 

So, how about taking a cue from Apple? Split X discussions up into Interface, Developer, and Core OS (the displays and sound layer could probably easily fit in with the developer).


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Yes, of course, but it would great to get those threads a little more highlited, the current thread organization is a little too much based on software and elementary school hardware. Like, how to connect a Firewire disk to the Mac, or where to get a DVI-ADC adaptor shouldn't be in same category as how to set the PLL configuration resistors for a G4 daughtercard or how to make your Mac transparent blue, in my opinion. That's like putting iTunes FAQs and HTML programming in the same place.
> ...



I still think this is a better setup.

While it might be nice to have a UNIX focus and a Mac tweaks forum, I don't think they'd be popular enough to deserve their own sections.

It's like before. Admin separated all the forums in an admittedly very organized fashion (even though I was a "critic"), but some of the forums just didn't get enough traffic, and those are what cluttered up the site.

Plus, if you want to revive a topic, just post a "reviving" post, and people will see it at the top of the forum. Otherwise, the search option is there to serve just this purpose: to allow people to search for past questions to see if it had been answered before.


----------



## putamare (Apr 3, 2002)

> While it might be nice to have a UNIX focus and a Mac tweaks forum, I don't think they'd be popular enough to deserve their own sections.





> The fact that such an area wouldn't get as much traffic is exactly the point, a higher signal-to-noise ratio increases the chances of a relevant reply.



I don't mean to harp too much and it be taken as undue criticism, but I do believe this site is actually valuable, both as information and entertainment. The problem I see with the current division is that it doesn't differentiate very well between the two, and when you're looking for one, the other is useless.

Also, from an empirical standpoint, is it just me or do there seem to be less posts overall since the change?


----------



## ScottW (Apr 3, 2002)

Not to sound all official and everything...

BUT - We did get around 150 MORE posts on Tuesday than on Monday, and by midnight we will have completed more posts today than any day last week.

So, I don't know.... it must just be you! 

Admin


----------



## putamare (Apr 4, 2002)

doh!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah why isn't there a unix section on *macosx*.com but there is a windows section. I think we care more about unix then windows... But overall I support the change in making the categories simpler.


----------



## ksv (Apr 4, 2002)

Did anyone actually _read_ my post?


----------



## simX (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes, I did read your post ksv.  Did you read mine?

OK, I have a suggestion.  How about converting the Linux section to a Linux/UNIX section?  That way everybody will be happy (well, at least the UNIX geeks  ).

Still, I think this organization is better.


----------



## ksv (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Yes, I did read your post ksv.  Did you read mine?
> 
> OK, I have a suggestion.  How about converting the Linux section to a Linux/UNIX section?  That way everybody will be happy (well, at least the UNIX geeks  ).
> ...



Yep, and I read it twice 
Sorry, but your reply to my post more seemed like a compliment to the Admin. You didn't answer to my statements, just added arguments to Admin's point of view.

You don't like fish and meat mixed together, do you?


----------



## putamare (Apr 4, 2002)

forget linux, monolithic kernels are for squares


----------



## putamare (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *Not to sound all official and everything...
> 
> BUT - We did get around 150 MORE posts on Tuesday than on Monday, and by midnight we will have completed more posts today than any day last week.
> ...



I'm retracting my Doh! I belive all those posts can be attributed to xoot.


----------



## simX (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Yep, and I read it twice
> Sorry, but your reply to my post more seemed like a compliment to the Admin. You didn't answer to my statements, just added arguments to Admin's point of view.*



I actually was responding to your arguments, saying that the current setup is better.  How hard is it to see that that's what I was trying to say?



> *You don't like fish and meat mixed together, do you?  *



Actually, I don't eat meat.... so I guess you could say, no, I don't like fish and meat mixed together.

Anyway, how about my suggestion?  We can convert the Linux section to a Linux/UNIX section.


----------



## ksv (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> Anyway, how about my suggestion?  We can convert the Linux section to a Linux/UNIX section. *



Nice idea, what do you think about mine?


----------



## Koelling (Apr 6, 2002)

I was going to come in here and rant about the rumors section getting merged with the news forum but I changed my mind after reading the posts here. I still hold by the fact that Rumors are not news and should be separated accordingly but I realize now that so many people have opinions that it is impossible to please everyone. I think a "Non GUI" section would please a lot of people so maybe Admin should consider that in the future.

Oh and one more thing about the rumors..... Perhaps they could be moved to "All thoughts non technical?" I am really fearing that one day I'll come look at the News and General discussion and read "G5 will be announced in MWNY!!!!" One of my favorite things about this site was laughing at the rumors and I could deal with it if it were in the other entertainment section. But when I want to read serious news or serious CLI stuff I want to stop playing footsie and get down to the facts.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 7, 2002)

I started a thread in the Mac OS X System & Software forum on this subject, which attracted some additional contributors.


----------

